# Turning Stabilized Wood



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Got a vacuum chamber and have started playing with it. The bottle stopper is Big Leaf Maple that was so punky that I have not been able to turn it. After it was stabilized it was a dream to turn.The first pen is tallow that was stabilized. The second pen is the same tallow, but I added orange die to the vacuum chamber. I am going to keep playing with it, and will post more. Everything has a CA finish.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job.

Vacuum chamber will open a lot of doors for new experiments. I look forward to seeing some resin/wood hybrids! I have some redwood burls that need it done. I can never decide what color to use LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John,I am amazed at how you have progressed in woodturning. I am amazed at all that you do with wood. I remember when we met you and you had all those lathes the shop set up and no idea what you had. You have become an excellent turn net and I am proud of you. Outstanding job !


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

*A couple more*

Still playing around trying to learn how to us the equipment. Here are a couple of items form my second try at stabilizing and adding color. This is ash that was very punky, and light colored. I added quite a bit more orange dye this time (the rest of the bottle). The pen has a CA finish, and the stopper has a wax finish. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good shapes

Were they still wet? Kinda looks like the CA is cloudy is areas. I let items dry a couple days (just a habit really) after getting them out but usually resin don't need a ca finish. Alumilite?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks like you have that down relly well. Good job,John! I am proud.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> Good shapes
> 
> Were they still wet? Kinda looks like the CA is cloudy is areas. I let items dry a couple days (just a habit really) after getting them out but usually resin don't need a ca finish. Alumilite?


he's using Cactus Juice - once the juice is cured, it's dry. Why would they need to "dry a couple days"?

I can get a nice satin-like finish with just stabilized blanks, but for high gloss, they have to be top-coated with CA, lacquer or ***.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't use Cactus Juice

Don't you still have to back in a toaster over Cactus Juice?

I was talking about the stoppers but reading again, it's the wax I see


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> I don't use Cactus Juice
> 
> Don't you still have to back in a toaster over Cactus Juice?
> 
> I was talking about the stoppers but reading again, it's the wax I see


huh?

CJ has to be baked in an oven to cure the resin - roughly 1 hour @ 200Âº depending on wood thickness.

what are you using for stabilization?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Magic LOL

should have said "bake" not "Back" in a oven


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Now I remember you having some disagreement with Curtis a while back.

would explain not using Cactus Juice. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

People and Companies were stabilizing wood before CJ came along. His stuff works and I have not heard anyone say they had problems using it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

True, but if I remember some of my conversations with Curtis - one of the most popular stabilizing chemicals recently changed shipping method or delivery. 

Instead of being able to buy a drum/barrel - they have to buy a railcar full at a time.


----------

